# Bee R Rev limiter wiring



## Shabs (May 14, 2005)

Does anyone know which wires to connect to on a R33 GTR ecu?...i found my old one but dont have any wiring diagrams...Thanks guys...


----------



## R32 Combat (Jan 29, 2004)

Yellow wire = 1 deg CAS signal = ECU pin 42
Green wire = 120 deg CAS signal = ECU pin 41


----------



## kevheslop (Aug 29, 2013)

yes i have got one in my 32 gtr i just bought.. know absoloutely nothing about it apart from you tube vidz, lol, need to do some homework i think on how to set it up etc so i can check to ensure its setup correctly


----------



## kevheslop (Aug 29, 2013)

cut n pasted but should also help 

Check if wiring is correct first
Here's instructions:
After all the fuss about these I've put these up for people to use but 1st lets clear some problems up -
Bee-R Website instructions are wrong - they know, Brooksie has told them they're sorting it
Takakaira Website is also wrong - they copied the Bee-R website
These are the correct wiring instructions

WIRING

Yellow Wire - 120' pin on ECU

Green Wire - 1' pin on ECU

Red Wire - 12V IGN pin on ECU

Black Wire - Ground (On PowerFC's you may need to add an extra earth from this pin to the PowerFC chassis for extra earthing).

White Wire - Attaches to the Handbrake On wire that goes to the dash if you want to activate the Launch Control feature

ECU pin outs

R32GTST/GTR & R33GTST/GTR

Yellow - 41 or 51
Green - 42 or 52
Red - 49 or 45
Black - 50 or 60

R34GTT

Yellow - 44 or 45
Green - 46
Red - 67
Black - 25

R34GTR - I don't have an ECU pinout for this so I can't tell you, hopefully this'll be sorted fairly soon

CONTROL BOX WIRING

White Wire Loop - This activates the 2nd white dial which allows you to set a secondary rev limit which only comes on when the handbrake is on and is mostly used as Launch Control. Cut the loop if you don't want to use it

Grey Wire Loop - Leave this alone, only cut for 4 cylinder cars

Brown Loop - Leave this alone, only cut if you have a rotary engine

CONTROL UNIT

Red Dial - sets normal Engine Rev Limit (see below)

White Dial - sets Handbrake/Launch Control Rev Limit (see Below)

Yellow Dial - Sets the Gain or how big the Bang is (0 = off, 1 = very quiet & F = WW3 - try a middle setting and adjust to your peference)

The 0-F settings match upto these Revs

0 2500
1 3000
2 3500
3 4000
4 4500
5 5000
6 5500
7 6000
8 6500
9 7000
A 7500
B 8000
C 8500
D 9000
E 9500
F 10000

TESTING & PROBLEMS

Normal Test - With the car warmed up (very important) set the Red Dial to 5, the gain at 9 and the white dial to 3 (only if using the handbrake option). Now without the handbrake on gently rev the car and at 5000rpm the car should start back-firing and the red light on the control unit should flash

Handbrake/Launch Control Test - Put the handbrake on and gently rev the car and at 4000rpm the car should start back-firing and the red light on the control unit should flash.

If it does then everything is set up and you can now adjust the dials to your own preference.

Problems - Car doesn't start - swap the Yellow and Green around (shouldn't happen now the instructions are right)


----------

